# I hope no Tuggers have bought into this "club"



## philemer (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.usatoday.com/money/2008-04-13-billionaires-club_N.htm

The "Yellowstone Club" is undergoing tough times.  

Phil


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually this is an awesome private ski and golf club as people own $5m homes themselves as it is NOT a destination club.

The "Yellowstone Club World" is a multi-million dollar "Destination Club" and no longer accepts members.


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 15, 2008)

Isnt it tragic - So much money and so little time to spend it all.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 15, 2008)

Who as them...goodness, maybe not having a lot is best cause I wouldn't want drama on that scale.  Now me fussing over the meesily $28K that I spend on TS just seem lauphable compared to what these people spend and fight over...


----------

